# New saw and the starting switch



## 75c (Jan 23, 2021)

I made a purchase the other day of a different saw so I could start my project of making new door frames and moulding s for my new to me house. I did this for the reason I wanted to get a bunch of doors installed before I have the new shop with enough electrical power installed in it to run my 220 tools. I had an old contractor saw that was just sort of ok so I hopefully purchased one that can make more accurate cuts easier that the old contractor saw until I get the shop built. I purchased a cwi stallion tablesaw with the 1.5 horse power motor on it. Seems reasonably smooth running I can stand a nickel on edge run the saw and it stays standing. Lol long winded before I get to the topic at hand. After I got it put together I decided I wanted to see how it ran so I plugged it in and the saw fired up. It took me awhile to think about why it did that. It scared me and I wondered if I was dozy now and not paying enough attention. Well that is somewhat correct. I had everything cleared off the table and ready to run it and the blade dropped below the table so that part was all good. I thought of what the problem was it is equipped with a mechanical switch not a magnetic one. All my other tools have magnetic switches so no matter if a person has touched the switch or not the tool does not start when plugged in. but with the mechanical switch it's just that it can be turned on to the run position with out needing electricity to close the circuit. I think I am going to buy a different switch for it and put that extra level of safety into that saw. So I would want everyone to make sure everything is really safe before you plug a new tool in as this really surprised me but I had done some basic safety things first so all was good. I know most of you this never would have surprised any of you but I didn't even think about the switch! And that's how accidents happen is not thinking enough!

Regards


----------

